# Sunny Coast M&G 14 Jan 2015



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy new year coasters,

The first meet and greet for 2015 will be held on Wednesday 14 January at 6pm.

The venue is the Golden Beach Tavern and Wednesday night is their $20 Parmy and Schooner special.

Looking forward to seeing how the crew have faired over Xmas, bring your best and tallest tales.

All are welcome.

Joel


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Just as an FYI. Due to the now limited participation on this forum I won't be posting monthly notifications here in the future.

If you want to stay up to date with meetings, keep your eyes on http://www.theyakshed.com/forum/index.php

Joel


----------

